# Teichmuscheln



## Enrico (7. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es eine bestimmte Wassertiefe, in der sich Teichmuscheln am wohlsten fühlen?


----------



## owl-andre (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Kann dir nur kurz schreiben,das ich aus meiner kleinen 300 Liter Pfütze(die wirklich sehr veralgt war)5 von 6 in meinen neuen Teich einsetzten konnte.Sie haben sich immer am Boden aufgehalten,diese lag bei ca.60 cm.


----------



## Conny (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,

Teichmuscheln suchen sich selber den Platz den sie mögen. 
Wir haben 6 __ Muscheln eingesetzt. Eine wandert regelmäßig, eine bleibt bei ca. 40 cm und den Rest habe ich nicht mehr gesehen, die müssen bei 1m liegen. Sie mögen Sand zum einbuddeln. 
Wenn Du sehen willst, wie sie sich fortbewegen, lege sie in einen großen Eimer mit Wasser. Du wirst es nicht glauben, was da passiert.


----------



## owl-andre (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Möchte gerne mal auf diesen Link verweisen,habe selber schon mit diesem "Hüter" gesprochen und er meinte auf meine Frage hin,das wir einen neuen Teich haben und dort keinen Sand ect. als Untergrund haben-das dies für die __ Muscheln kein Problem sei und das was immer geschrieben wird bezgl.Sand usw. Blödsinn wäre.Ich werde Ihn im Juni mal besuchen da wir dann in seiner Nähe sind,zwegs Urlaub.
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2007/03/13/705165.html


----------



## sigfra (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo zusammen...

was Teichmuscheln betrifft... ich hatte schon welche in meinem Pflanzenfilter drin... und der hat ab Blähton eine Wassertiefe von 10-15 cm... auf dem Blähton gab es noch eine Schicht Kies... aber das hat die Muscheln nicht gehindert, auf Wanderschaft zu gehen...   sie haben sich also durch Kies und Blähton auch in die Tiefe gearbeitet.... 
soviel zum Thema... sie brauchen Sand, um sich einzugraben...


----------



## Enrico (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Info's. Da brauche ich mir also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo owl-andre,

wenn Du den "Hüter" triffst, frage ihn doch mal wie die Teichmuscheln sich vermehren und wie alt sie werden. Von unseren ist eine nicht über den Winter gekommen.  Die Fische haben das Muschelfleisch gefressen.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie Sand brauchen.
2 liegen z.Z. zwischen Steinen.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Meine Teichmuscheln haben sich in Sand* und* feinen Kies eingegraben / 2-6mm Körnung.

Allerdings sind die __ Muscheln bei mir im Teich verhungert, nochmal würde ich mir keine Anschaffen.:?


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Thorsten,

woher weißt Du, dass sie verhungert sind?  

Auch bei viel Teichtechnik kann doch das Wasser nicht so steril sein, oder? 

Ich werde mal nach unseren suchen.


----------



## Cletric (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Soweit ich weiss verhungern Teichmuscheln nur bei neu eingerichteten Teichen ( oder viel zu kleinen )- ich würde der Muschelwillen in den ersten 2 Jahren darauf verzichten.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Stück mit einer Größe bis zu etwa 15 cm.
Meine liegen auf/im Korb der Teichrose und lassen es sich gut gehen.
Da ich den Teich gerade erst neu eingerichtet habe, hoffe ich sie überstehen dieses "Diät".


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hi Conny,

die Lebensumstände für die __ Muscheln waren/sind bei mir wohl recht gut, bis auf die wenige Nahrung.

Viele Technik habe ich nicht, siehe mein Profil, da liegt das Verhungern sehr Nahe - eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht.

Die Muscheln sind innerhalb von 4-5 Monaten nacheinander "_eingegangen_" - nachdem sie 1,5 Jahre unbeschadet im Teich gelebt haben.:?


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,

die Sache mit den Teichmuscheln läßt mir nun keine Ruhe. Sie leben von Plankton und Detritus, das ja alles über die Filtern herausgenommen wird.
Bei uns haben große Teichmuscheln im 1. Teichjahr überlebt.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, wieviel Liter braucht so ein Weichtier, um nicht zu verhungern?


----------



## karsten. (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo

Teichmuscheln werden immer wieder angeboten und beworben
als "natürlicher Filter" und ähnlicher Quatsch.  

Die Filterfunktion wird dabei meist maßlos überschätzt.
Das was die __ Muscheln nicht in Fleisch und Schale einbauen , kacken   
sie auch wieder aus , zur Freude der Algen.....

So wie die Meisten hier ihre Gartenteiche betreiben (oder sich wünschen) ...
mit klarem Wasser ...

sind sie für Muscheln völlig ungeeignet.

In Teichen mit funktionieren Filtern verhungern Muscheln über kurz oder lang.

weitere Argumente gegen Muscheln im Gartenteich :  

-die Gefahr sich Fisch-__ Parasiten einzuschleppen,
-Muscheln sind so empfindlich die lassen sich nicht desinfizieren
-Ausschluss sämtlicher  Präparate , egal ob wirksame Fischmedikamente oder sinnlose Algizide oder Wasserverbesserer  Muschel sind IMMER die ersten Opfer !
-eine mögliche starke Belastung mit fischparasitären Muschel-Larven wegen dem vergleichsweise winzigen abgeschlossenem Teichbiotop

-meist sind die Muscheln beim Verkauf soweit durch Hälterung und den Transport geschädigt oder kriegen beim Einsetzten in die neue Umgebung
den "Rest"

Ich kenne niemanden der sich langjährig an Teichmuscheln
im Gartenteich erfreute.
mich eingeschlossen 
  
Wer sie artgerecht in (sehr großer) grüner "Suppe" halten kann
sieht sie eh nicht ! 

mfG


http://www.weichtiere.at/Muscheln/index.html
http://www.softionair.de/SoftiOnAir/Teichseite/Tiere_im_Teich/Die_Teichmuschel/die_teichmuschel.html


----------



## Silke (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Karsten,
da hast du mal wieder recht. Für unsere "Pfützen" sind __ Muscheln wohl nichts.
Habe gerade am Wochenende in Meck-Pomm eine ca. 20 cm große __ Teichmuschel in einem See angucken dürfen. Da leben sie zum Glück noch recht verbreitet.
Mein Sohn fragte: Kann man die essen? Ist doch schon sooo groß!  Naja, wir haben sie wieder in ihr Element gelassen...


----------



## Kurt (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,
also - ich kann solchen Texten nicht folgen:

    Wer sie artgerecht in (sehr großer) grüner "Suppe" halten kann
    sieht sie eh nicht ! 

Teichmuscheln lieben klares Wasser - leben und überleben auch im inzwischen fast 'zu sauber' gewordenem Bodensee und sind dort auch in 2 m Tiefe zu sehen. 
Vornehmlich auf Sandgrund - aber sie kommen auch im Kies/Sandigen Bereich vor.

Bei mir sind sie im 1. Pflanzenteich zusammen mit den Bitterlingen. Beide vermehren sich mit gegenseitiger Hilfe. Seit letztem Juli sind junge Bitterlinge und seit Heuer kleine __ Muscheln im Teich.  Mal sehen, ob die auch ins Erwachsenenstadium kommen.
Wenn das Umfeld im Teich stimmt, dann wird´s wohl passen. Bei mir können sie jedenfalls nicht verhungern - die Filterung ist zu 'löchrig'. 
Trotzdem habe ich klares Wasser und gute Werte .

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Conny (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Kurt,

dann kann ich Dir nur gratulieren: bei Dir funktioniert ein abgeschlossenes Biotop   

Ich habe nun mittlerweile auch wieder ganz klares Wasser und kann die __ Muscheln auf dem Grund sehen. Ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass unsere Fische und die Algen die Muscheln ernähren. Dass eine aussterbende Tierart bei mir im Teich verhungern muss, damit könnte ich nicht umgehen.

Ansonsten sind es auch wirklich keine langweiligen Teichbewohner.


----------

